# Derealization Gets Worse After Exercise



## IbizaParadise

Well i just went out jogging after a few months of not exercising and when i got home and while i was jogging i realized that my Derealization it 10x worse. Does anyone else experience the same thing? Could be because i havent exercised in along time and my body just gets tired and i feel more derealized. While i was running my heart was beating like crazy. And i think it was beating so fast that now i experience pain in my heart muscle.


----------



## shaolinbomber

It's definitely due to you being out of shape (not trying to be mean.) Running puts alot of stress on the body and if you havn't done it in awhile and you're dR'd then i can definitely see how it could make it worse.


----------



## IbizaParadise

shaolinbomber said:


> It's definitely due to you being out of shape (not trying to be mean.) Running puts alot of stress on the body and if you havn't done it in awhile and you're dR'd then i can definitely see how it could make it worse.


yea thats what i was thinking..thanks for the response btw


----------



## Dreamland

IbizaParadise said:


> Well i just went out jogging after a few months of not exercising and when i got home and while i was jogging i realized that my Derealization it 10x worse. Does anyone else experience the same thing? Could be because i havent exercised in along time and my body just gets tired and i feel more derealized. While i was running my heart was beating like crazy. And i think it was beating so fast that now i experience pain in my heart muscle.


You were probably subconsciously fixating on your heart rate, heavy breathing, derealization, and it just made everything feel ten times worse, similar to walking into a shopping mall that you've never visited before and encountering fluorescent lighting and what not; you'd probably begin to derealize as well.


----------



## jay2008

I've been going through the exact same thing. The best thing is to hang in there as a healthy body will promote a healthy brain too. We all need to stay in the best shape possible and push through.

My damn problem is that I go to our local YMCA and the lights in there are horrible for my DP!


----------



## medo

Exarcise has always made my DR worse. When I was high school athletic and now that I am out of shape. IDK why.


----------



## nemesis

Absolutely. It elevates my level of anxiety and makes the DP far worse. My theory on this is that the exercise diverts blood flow from the pre-frontal cortex (part of the brain that can put the brakes on anxiety), instead diverting it to the larger muscles. The slight loss of blood flow allows for the anxiety levels to increase unchecked, hence the DP symptoms as a reaction to the anxiety.

Perhaps you could try extended moderate work outs instead?


----------



## IbizaParadise

nemesis said:


> Absolutely. It elevates my level of anxiety and makes the DP far worse. My theory on this is that the exercise diverts blood flow from the pre-frontal cortex (part of the brain that can put the brakes on anxiety), instead diverting it to the larger muscles. The slight loss of blood flow allows for the anxiety levels to increase unchecked, hence the DP symptoms as a reaction to the anxiety.
> 
> Perhaps you could try extended moderate work outs instead?


interesting theory..

well its good to know that im not the only one here..thanks everyone for replying back


----------



## cutandpaste

Hey, I have just found this link. I have had DR and DP for 11 years. My DR can definitely get worse after I go for a walk. My belief is that it is related to Serotonin. I think I have definitely experienced this more often after not being in shape.


----------



## Pablo

Yeah makes me worse, only walking and light exercise doesn't make me more spaced out


----------



## Clark

i have felt worse after a long workout, i would be just so tired a my dr and dp would get worse, juast would have to accept it and lye down and try and sleep. I get the same thing with my heart. I just try to focus on something else anyting, even my breathing. Part of my ocd and preocupation with myself.


----------



## gill

> It elevates my level of anxiety and makes the DP far worse.


Can't be serious...

Yeah, it can temporarily aggravate things. But in the long run exercise makes me much more clear-headed and less stressed, as it should for anyone. No one should avoid exercise on here for fear of dp/dr......


----------



## JoCZker

Yes, i have this too. And you can find in some works about psychology of traumatic experiences and anxiety, that sometimes this trauma and fear is stuffed in your body. Therefore you are very tense and fear is lying just underneath your skin. If you break this tension - by exercising or relaxation or similar stuff, it can go out of tension and be very overhelming. This is one of reasons why exercising is sometimes hard for us. But if you can survive through some shock, you can be able to cope better with your feelings, because they are going out to the light. There are some stories about people who just start to cry madly in the middle of massage, because something came out of tension, and this is exactly what i am talking about.


----------



## MobiusX

it doesn't do anything to me, it always remains the same 24/7


----------



## Pablo

JoCZker said:


> Yes, i have this too. And you can find in some works about psychology of traumatic experiences and anxiety, that sometimes this trauma and fear is stuffed in your body. Therefore you are very tense and fear is lying just underneath your skin. If you break this tension - by exercising or relaxation or similar stuff, it can go out of tension and be very overhelming. This is one of reasons why exercising is sometimes hard for us. But if you can survive through some shock, you can be able to cope better with your feelings, because they are going out to the light. There are some stories about people who just start to cry madly in the middle of massage, because something came out of tension, and this is exactly what i am talking about.


Yeah your nervous system can get stuck at under-arousal or over-arousal

















http://www.traumahealing.com/somatic-experiencing/index.html

So if you force your nervous system into more arousal through intense exercise it can just make your symptoms worse, light gentle exercise can help though


----------

